# Varanus sp. on Kangaroo Island: ID please!



## Mario89 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello everybody,

I found this Varanus sp. on Kangaroo Island on March 2nd, 2010.

Can anyone ID this one? 

Thanks in advance and regards,
Mario


----------



## Dragon_77 (Nov 27, 2014)

That is a Heath Monitor, going by the colour and markings, for what l know they are the only Monitor found on Kangaroo Island.


----------



## baker (Nov 27, 2014)

Yep its a heath monitor, _Varanus rosenbergi._
Cheers Cameron


----------



## Mario89 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thank you very much for your quick replies! 
Regards, Mario


----------

